# Betta Fish Eggs Problem



## coolprave (Oct 8, 2012)

i have a major problem there was a problem with my breeding pair 

my female had a lump near here womb i think the male attacked her so i took her out of the tank and kept her in some water treated wit AQ Salt
i just checked on her and she is dead and the eggs are on the bottom of the tank so i took the eggs and put them in a small jar will these eggs survive

what is the best thing to do Please help


----------



## jessp118 (Dec 10, 2012)

I don't know if I'm 100% correct but I think the eggs will not survive. They need oxygen from the surface to develop. They will suffocate when not in a bubble nest.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

They won't survive. Females drop eggs all the time but they must be fertiliized by the male in order t hatch


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

If the eggs got fertilized or if she died during the spawning act-IME the eggs can be artificially hatched. Since she died alone due to being in QT-the eggs are not fertile and can not hatch.

Sorry for your loss...


----------



## coolprave (Oct 8, 2012)

:BIGweepy:


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss!


----------



## coolprave (Oct 8, 2012)

she died in the container i put her in and the eggs were in that on the bottom of the container


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

wat an aggressive guy


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Not necessarily.. bites and missing fins are quite normal, and expected, even in "gentle" spawns.

I'm sorry for your loss.. sometimes the stress is just too much for some  Just make sure they are very well conditioned prior to help give them the extra strength.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I dunno, my DT male is oddly very aggressive. I may have to approach breeding him as I would with a fighter  a lot more time for it.


----------



## KirstenMarie (Dec 23, 2012)

jessp118 said:


> I don't know if I'm 100% correct but I think the eggs will not survive. They need oxygen from the surface to develop. They will suffocate when not in a bubble nest.


This is actually not true. Breeders usually think that if an egg falls out of the nest and doesn't hatch, It is because it fell out of the nest, but in reality, that egg never would have hatched anyway. As long as an egg is fertilized and wasn't damaged in any way after it fell to the bottom, That egg will almost ALWAYS hatch.

(Alot of the stuff you find on the internet isnt true at all, I know this information due to the fact that my aunt had been a Betta breeder for almost 25 years.)


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

That has been my experience as well...I artificial hatch a lot of Betta and many of these eggs will be on the bottom of the container and hatch without problems.

So true about info on the internet...a lot is wrong IMO/E....Many myths that keep being told over and over....Posted so much that soon it is viewed as fact when its still only a myth....


----------



## KirstenMarie (Dec 23, 2012)

Yeah, It is actually also a myth that you need to leave the male in until the fry are free-swimming. ALL male bettas WILL snack on some eggs if not all. The male being with the nest longer than thirty minutes after the last egg is dropped is actually only necessary in the wild so the male can protect the nest from predators.(The thirty minutes is so he can build more bubbles under the nest so the eggs won't fall out.) No eggs should fall from the nest if you don't disturb the water. Longer then thirty minutes will probably decrease half your spawn size. And it is a myth that you should fast him for all of conditioning and spawning. That will just make him eat more eggs.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Sena Hansler said:


> I dunno, my DT male is oddly very aggressive. I may have to approach breeding him as I would with a fighter  a lot more time for it.


Should introduce him to two of my females.. very bold and easily aggressive. Hides for all of 1 minute before they come out and mess with the male under the nest.. lol even had a couple males give up and hide from them. One male would run and hide as soon as the female looked at him. Poor fella.. he just could not go near either of the females from fear of them. He's currently sharing a 10g with a young male to gain some confidence back (hopefully) lol. Had to get a couple large experienced males who wouldn't put up with their actions to breed with them.. any non aggressive males with them tended to get a beat down.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Sorry for the loss. If her eggs were released in the container you moved her to, they were unfertilized and dead. Next time I would monitor your pair more closely especially with that male!


----------

